# Boss parts for sale



## 76CHEVY (Jan 19, 2008)

MSC04317	Boss 13 Pin Light & Cntrl Hrn P/S SH2	$50.00

HYD01694	Boss Pump Only, Barnes Pwr Unit $200.00

MSC04735	LENS/REFLECTOR,HEADLIGHT(BOSS)DR,02-07 $65.00

MSC04737	HEADLIGHT HOUSING(BOSS LIGHT)DR,02-07 $30.00


----------



## 76CHEVY (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone........


----------



## 76CHEVY (Jan 19, 2008)

*Pics*

Here are a few pics


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

Is the plow side harness used or new


----------



## 76CHEVY (Jan 19, 2008)

*harness*

Everything is new never used


----------



## 76CHEVY (Jan 19, 2008)

anyone.............


----------



## Freebs (Oct 21, 2017)

I no this is a long shot but do you still have the boss pump available hyd01694 Thanks Matt


----------

